# Snowboard guide certification question



## henrylyon (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm really interested in becoming some kind of snowboard guide in the backcountry. Whether that be hell guide, cat guide, etc., just what do I need to become something like that. I'm 16 btw so I have some time. And please don't give any crap.

Thanks


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is a start, email these guys if you really serious.

Meet Us | Tordrillo Mountain Lodge, Alaska : Tordrillo Mountain Lodge


----------



## mhphoto (Apr 20, 2010)

If you have the cash, you can't beat these guys..
Intro | Alaska Heliskiing


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There is abit more than just snowboarding...idk but there are apparently different cert pathways. A couple of good friends are pursuing guide stuff...but its more of a lifestyle and takes some years of training and experience...so its best just to get outside. At 16, do the eagle scout, emt, search and rescue, sea scouts kind of stuff and perhaps some military survival. A couple of places to start researching...

American Alpine Institute - Climbing Courses, Guided Climbs, and Expeditions

NOLS


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Forget about snowboarding it has zilch to do with that shit.

On the other hand there is a ton you can do now to start becoming a mountaineer, an alpinist. This, along with as much medical training as you can muster (getting up to EMT would be solid) are the things you need to work in elite specialized groups doing rad shit like this. 

Pilot license is another thing to consider. 

Avalanche certification. 

Multi-pitch ice climbs. (may not seem directly relevant but signifies an ability with basically all the essential winter alpine gear)

Small engine repair. 

Snowmobiles. 

Cross training, peak physical conditioning. 

Ski patrol.

SAR 

Forest Ranger

Dog Sledding.

True jack of all trades, ability to fix anything with mustache hairs and unicorn semen.

etc.

Get crackin' ya squid.

edit. as someone else said if you can choose your path in the military (get good grades and perform well) you could probably cover a significan chunk of these bases in a short amount of time and get paid to do it. Probably less dangerous than the work you are going for anyway.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want to become a snowboard mountain guide for backcountry riding, you got a few things to do. Yeah hooking up with a guide service is a good way to gain experience. You are going to want to get some certs. 

Sure you can guide with out but those certs can save your ass if something goes bad, such as an accident and someone dies. Lawsuits happen. Lets say you were just guiding because you know and area. Other guys in the area have AMGA certified guides and they are in a lawsuit. Guess which one is going to be considered the loose cannon and lose their shirts? Yep you. You might even find yourself looking at prison time. 

If you are working with an outfitter you should shoot for an AAIRE level 3 cert. All lead guides have them. You should also have taken wilderness first responder. Again people can get fucked up. You try to treat someone without some sort of training again big repercussions. 

Finally if you are really into guiding, like on a split, going through the AMGA program is really the only way. In fact that program probably makes sure you cover the other two. It is a tough one but you'll learn valuable skills and have a very marketable pedigree. Their website should cover what is required. 

Otherwise in the eyes of the law if you gain their attentionn you are a loose cannon. You can end up in a hige lawsuit amd even criminal charges can be filed against you. You want to be protected against that. 

I work with a non profit who doesn't guide but we offer free basic avalanche awareness classes. Some field days. In the last 4 years we realized we could get into deep shit. Everyone took courses to make sure we all met the criteria set by the American Avalanche Association for what we do. Plus wilderness first aid courses at the minimum. We are not guides and go to great lengths to make sure we are not considered so. No one has the time to go through AMGA certs.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe Scott Newsome has a pro here. He is the first Canadian Mountain Guide on a split and runs a heli operation. The AMGA wishes they were CMG. You might tey to message him about what you need to do to get going in thay direction. I think he knows a little about it


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

henrylyon said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm really interested in becoming some kind of snowboard guide in the backcountry. Whether that be *hell* guide, cat guide, etc., just what do I need to become something like that. I'm 16 btw so I have some time. And please don't give any crap.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure I can get you an interview with my friend Bezel he knows all about the fiery depths of hell. Bring your flame retardant underpants though.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

BA misses nothing......


----------

